# Reosmods Down



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

If anyone is wondering why www.reosmods.com is down it's because it's getting a makeover and the Paypal system ripped out and a new payment system put in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (12/9/14)

Thanks for the info uncle Rob


----------



## shabbar (12/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is wondering why www.reosmods.com is down it's because it's getting a makeover and the Paypal system ripped out and a new payment system put in!
> 
> View attachment 11338



How much shares do you own lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/9/14)

....because I bought all Reo's and they went on vacation now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

www.reosmods.com is back online and operational!


----------

